# What do you read for fun?



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Having been through many phases (Sci-fi, Fantasy, Horror, Military Fiction) I'm now into Urban Fantasy like Kim Harrison's Rachel Morgan series, and Jim Butcher's Dresden Files. As well as some Supernatural Fiction like Patricia Briggs and Charlaine Harris's Sookie Stackhouse series (I got Roxy reading the Sookie books, or was it her that got me reading them?).


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I think I got you reading the Sookie books, babe (and I hear the HBO series is really good).

My other for-fun books are those by Charles Dickens and Jane Austen.


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Obituaries.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Spookineer said:


> Obituaries.


LOL, my grandmother used to do that, too!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

I like to read technical publications...like HOW TO MAKE A KNIFE...also love to watch HOW IT'S MADE on TV


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Biographies, as they are usually an easy read. I will also drag out old National Geographic mags & read them, or poke thru hubby's supply of nerd books & read them... I just got through reading some Megaliths of the World book he had from the 70's. 

I need to hit the library & get a new supply of stuff to read. I get ansty at night without a book or two in progress. I used to re-read lots of Joseph Campbell, but sold all my stuff by him in a garage sale.


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

I love to read! Right now I am reading all of the Harlan Coben novels, actually started with a newer one that someone gave me that was a "Myron Bolitar" story. Now, I have gone back and started reading the Myron Bolitar novels from the beginning, I really like them a lot. At this time, murder mystery seems to be my preference. I am definetly a fiction reader, I have also read most of the Dean Koontz novels.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

...love to read about serial killers. The mind set of these people is fascinating to me, obviously disturbed, (them not me...well kinda'!), but like to see what makes them "tick".


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

When I read novels I like fantasy, horror, or espionage/war thrillers. But usually I read non-fiction. Just finished Carl Sagan's _The Demon-Haunted World_ (awesome book); now reading _Corruption of Science_ by John Grant.


----------



## Don Givens (Dec 2, 2008)

I hit a lot of garage sales & thrift stores hunting for anything I can turn into a Halloween decoration so I also find a lot of books for cheap. Basically, I'll get and read anything I consider a classic or think would be interesting. The last couple I've read were "Around the World in 80 Days" and "Mary Poppins". Both were very different from the movies. Plus, I'll pick up any Steven King book I come across but I rarely find one I haven't read already.


----------



## Monstermaker (Aug 4, 2008)

As long as it has pictures, I can read it for the most part. I have ADD, so when it's nothing but text, I lose my place, and end up re-reading the same lines over and over.
It once took me 3 months to read a small paperback. 
Normally one might give up after a month of trying to read a book, but I also have a form of OCD where I have to complete something I start. Drives my wife nuts!


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Schematics, tech manuals, how to articles, the Internet


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Monstermaker said:


> As long as it has pictures, I can read it for the most part. I have ADD, so when it's nothing but text, I lose my place, and end up re-reading the same lines over and over.
> It once took me 3 months to read a small paperback.
> Normally one might give up after a month of trying to read a book, but I also have a form of OCD where I have to complete something I start. Drives my wife nuts!


You have ADD too? Don't you just hate when you're working on something and then


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Spooky1 said:


> Having been through many phases (Sci-fi, Fantasy, Horror, Military Fiction) I'm now into Urban Fantasy like Kim Harrison's Rachel Morgan series, and Jim Butcher's Dresden Files. As well as some Supernatural Fiction like Patricia Briggs and Charlaine Harris's Sookie Stackhouse series (I got Roxy reading the Sookie books, or was it her that got me reading them?).


I love the Dresden Files too! I don't have time to actually "read" between 2 jobs and school, but we can listen to mp3 players, etc at job #2, so I listen to audio books to keep me awake. I like the John Sanford "Prey" books, the "Dexter" series, Patricia Cornwell, Kathy Reichs, Stephen King, the Harry Potter books, and just finished the last book in the Twilight series.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I also like reading the books I read as a child - the Mrs. Piggle Wiggle series, The Little Prince, My Father's Dragon, Dr Seuss, Winnie the Pooh.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I used to read a mystery series as a child called the Happy Hollisters. Recently found them again when I was back at my Mom's. Started to reread them. They were written in the 50's and 60's. Alot of fun, but really politically incorrect.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

i read star wars alot...and of course the twilight books..those are very addicting by the way

and of course fan fiction..which i both write and read 

as it is i am a very fast reader...but yet i can still remember everything i read...i used to get in trouble for reading when i should have been cleaning or getting ready for school


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Moon Dog said:


> You have ADD too? Don't you just hate when you're working on something and then


im ADD too. your not alone


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I tend to read horror fiction but I started reading classic literature because there were jokes going over my head. It worked too..I read Wuthering Heights and understood a joke on Frasier that I wouldn't have gotten otherwise. LOL! (So sad....HB reads classic literature to understand bad jokes on prime-time television.) 

Other books I loved: Lonesome Dove, In Cold Blood and Hunchback of Notre Dame


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

cereal boxes


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Lilly said:


> cereal boxes


Another childhood flashback - bowl of cereal for breakfast and back of the box to read


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Ingredient list on food packages (but I can't pronounce many of them, and I work in a chemistry lab). :googly:


----------

